# Tod in Dalaran



## Someyá (24. April 2010)

Hi ihr, 

ich hab mich mal hier angemeldet weil mir gestern in Dalaran etwas passiert is das ich mir nicht erklären kann. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir erklären was das war.

Ich stand in Dalaran beim Platten-Händler um mein Gear zu reppen. Ich hatte das Handelsfenster des Händlers noch offen als ich im Chat folgenden Satz laß:

"IHR MÜSST STERBEN, DRUIDIN"

Keine 2 Sekunden später lag ich tot am Boden. Da das Handelsfenster noch offen war konnte ich nicht sehen ob es nun ein NPC war der mich umgehauen hat oder ein anderer Spieler (was ja eig. nicht möglich ist). Hatte jemand von euch schon mal einen ähnlichen "Vorfall" oder weiß was das war? Bug?

So long, 
Greets

Someyá


----------



## Nightmare 666 (24. April 2010)

Hallo Someya...

also erlebt hab ich sowas noch nicht. Hattest du vielleicht eine Quest im Questlog wo man etwas in bestimmter Zeit machen muss sonnst stirbt man? Gibt ja so Zeitquesten! Ich glaube aber in Nordend gibts sowas net ich habe selber noch net alle Questgebiete durch. Wenn nicht würde ich mal ein Ticket an einen GM schreiben die können ja mal ins LOG schauen was das war und dir deine Frage sicher beantworten. 

MfG


----------



## Ångela (24. April 2010)

Gibt eigentlich nur eine Quest, bei der das vorkommen kann und das ist die zu Quel'delar.

Nachdem man da die Befehle von einem "Blutelf" in der Kanalisation gelootet hat, wird man normalerweise am Ausgang selbiger noch mal angegriffen, aber normalerweise geht keiner zwischendrin noch zum Händler


----------



## Mace (24. April 2010)

mh würde dir auch einmal empfehlen einen blick ins kampflog zu werfen


----------



## Dalrogh (24. April 2010)

Screen, or didn´t happen...


----------



## Xerodes (24. April 2010)

Also ich weiß nur das es einen NPC gibt der ab und an mal jemanden in Dala sheept.
Aber das da einer rumläuft der Leute umbringt wär mir neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingsbeer (24. April 2010)

also das sterben in einer Zuflucht (Dalaran, Shatratt) is generell ned möglich außer du fällst iwo runter oder ersäufst dich...
kann ich mir ned vorstellen^^


----------



## Obsurd (24. April 2010)

vieleicht hat jemand ein cheat benutzt, gibt ja so addons.

oder es war durch die quest


----------



## MasterXoX (24. April 2010)

Also laut dem Satz "Ihr müsst sterben, Druidin!" muss das ein NPC gewesen sein. Soviel steht fest.
Jedoch is mir kein NPC bekannt der in Dalaran Amok läuft^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Vielleicht ein Cataclysm pre-Event? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle Druiden sterben in Dala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gando66 (24. April 2010)

Also dieser satz "Ihr müsst sterben, Driudin" kommt mir bekommt vor... dann müssten eigentlich die Spinner von der D.E.T.H.A in der Boreanischen Tundra sein, da die aber nur angreifen wenn man Tierblut an sich hat ist das schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Aranya (24. April 2010)

Mir selbst noch nicht passiert, aber war mal reppen und neben mir is plötzlich einer tot umgefallen. Kein Plan wieso. Der stand da auch nur rum (also net vom Mount gefallen oder so) und plötzlich lag er im Dreck^^ Hatte mich dann nur angewhispert, ich möge ihn doch bitte rezzen^^ Scheint somit möglich zu sein, aber hab wie erwähnt keine Ahnung wieso und weshalb.


LG
Ara


----------



## Orthrus (24. April 2010)

Klarer Fall für CSI - Dalaran.....


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. April 2010)

wieso hasste nicht einfach im kampflog geguckt wer dich angegriffen hat, auerdem steht auch im normalen log wer das was gesagt hat...


----------



## Greuliro (24. April 2010)

Frag mal bitte nen GM, würde gern wissen was der dazu sagt.
Die können auch in chat und Kampflogs nachschauen, Gib im Ticket Datum und Uhrzeit an.


----------



## nightwax (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Cataclysm pre-Event?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mist, hatte gehofft das die Dks diesen weg gehen.

Aber was da vorgefallen ist wüsste ich auch mal gerne


----------



## Zodttd (24. April 2010)

Okay ich gebs zu, ich wars.. tut mir Leid.


----------



## koolt (24. April 2010)

Für sowas gibts das Kampflog.


----------



## NarYethz (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Cataclysm pre-Event?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Traumhafte Idee xD mademyday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (24. April 2010)

Das war sicher ein Agent der Sonnen... 
Ka wie die genau heißen. Haben mich hoft beim Angeln gestört (die Ratte wollte ich angeln).

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=38201#comments
[font="'Segoe UI"]Das müsste der sein.[/font]


----------



## Thori'dal (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Cataclysm pre-Event?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht die druiden!
nehmt uns lieber die dks wieder weg >.<
sry dks aber ihr würfelt meinen ganzen loot weg!!! (warrI)


----------



## Duselette (24. April 2010)

Thori schrieb:


> nicht die druiden!
> nehmt uns lieber die dks wieder weg >.<
> sry dks aber ihr würfelt meinen ganzen loot weg!!! (warrI)



och du armer armer krieger... hier haste ne dose mitleid


----------



## Thori'dal (24. April 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> och du armer armer krieger... hier haste ne dose mitleid



jo thx^^
naja vll hast ja auch nen gm schief angesehen 
und der hat dann die ganz macht blizzards auf dich losgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefWarri (24. April 2010)

wow, die ganze Macht Blizzards, und EIN Druide stirbt? Nun habe ich Angst Und ich bin auch Warri, habe allerdings keine Probleme mit DKs, die sachen wegrollen, okay, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich Tank bin*lol

BTT, also ich kanns mir auch net vorstellen, was da falsch gelaufen ist, wie gesagt einfach mal nen GM nerven und sagen, dass solche Bugs im Spiel ja unglaublich sind xD


----------



## Rasar (24. April 2010)

Die NPC fängen an sich selbständig zu machen,wer den Film Future World kennt weiß was ich meine genauso wie in der einen Simpson Folge im Freitzeitpark von Itchy & Scratchy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malagana (24. April 2010)

hab mich auch schon öfter mal gefragt, wieso Skelette in Dalaran liegen - sieht man hin und wieder ...


----------



## Someyá (24. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Okay ich gebs zu, ich wars.. tut mir Leid.



Na wenigstens gibst du´s zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Kampflog konnt ich nichts mehr finden, aber ich ham mal n Ticket rausgehauen, mal schauen was die GMs dazu sagen


----------



## CKASS (24. April 2010)

Die Skelette kommen aber eher von den Leuten, die es lustig finden über Dalaran zu fliegen und dann abzumounten, um dann beim aufkommen Eisblock zu zünden oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefWarri (24. April 2010)

CKASS schrieb:


> Die Skelette kommen aber eher von den Leuten, die es lustig finden über Dalaran zu fliegen und dann abzumounten, um dann beim aufkommen Eisblock zu zünden oder auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann müssten einige dieser Pro Gamer aber auch durch die Dächer der Gasthäuser fallen können und das bezweifel ich stark Habs schon oft erlebt, wenn ich im Gasthaus eingeloggt habe, das dort 1 oder 2 Skelette rumlagen


----------



## Greuliro (24. April 2010)

Das mit de nSkelleten kann man erklären, ausm bg gehen während man dots hatt und dann in dala drann stirbt


----------



## DefWarri (24. April 2010)

Greuliro schrieb:


> Das mit de nSkelleten kann man erklären, ausm bg gehen während man dots hatt und dann in dala drann stirbt



stimmt, an die Flüchtlinge hatte ich noch gar net gedacht, dann ists natürlich besser in Dala zu liegen als aufm BG Danke für den Tip^^


----------



## Ellesime (24. April 2010)

Also sterben in Dalaran dafür gibs mehrere Möglichkeiten.Ertrinken wäre eine oder die Fallschaden Geschichte.Darüber hinaus passiert es auch immer wieder mal das noch laufende Dots aus der Arena bzw aus dem BG oder aus irgendeiner Instanz in Dalaran weiterticken und zum Tod führen.
In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir spontan der eine oder andere Selbstmordanschlag im AH in IF in Verbindung mit "burning Adrenaline" von Vaelastrasz ein womit man nicht nur sich selbst sondern auch sämtliche lowlevel in Reichweite über den Jordan schickte.Dann wäre da noch die Geschichte mit dem Fluch aus dem Kalecgos Fight der in Shattrath munter weiter tickte,sprang und auch für so einige Tote sorgte.


----------



## Gamor (24. April 2010)

ja klar von diesen addons mit denen man spieler killen kann hab ich auch schon eghört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (24. April 2010)

Ja aber diese Sonnhäscher Typen sind nur in der Kanalisation und nicht bei nem Platten.- / Rüstungshändler


----------



## zeltstricker94 (24. April 2010)

hmm ich finde es komisch das irgendjemand sagt "IHR MÜSST STERBEN, DRUIDIN" und zack man ist tot ist irgendwie ziemlich komisch bin mal gespannt was der der gm dazu sagt...


----------



## Al_xander (24. April 2010)

zeltstricker94 schrieb:


> hmm ich finde es komisch das irgendjemand sagt "IHR MÜSST STERBEN, DRUIDIN" und zack man ist tot ist irgendwie ziemlich komisch bin mal gespannt was der der gm dazu sagt...



Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran.

LoL


----------



## Shujo (24. April 2010)

Hi, Troll? :/


----------



## Knowme (24. April 2010)

Da haben sicher die Illuminati Ihre Finger im Spiel!


----------



## Someyá (24. April 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran.
> 
> LoL



Nene, "...leider konnten wir dich im Spiel nicht erreichen". ich rechne mit einer Antwort nicht vor morgen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonnyyy (24. April 2010)

Fallschaden in Dala durch Zwangsabmounten???

Geht das denn? 

Ich schwebe in diesen Fällen immer sanft mit einem Fallschirm zu Boden. 
Und nein, k.A. woher dieser Fallschirm kommt. Ich habe Bergbau und Kürschnern. 
Bzw, wenn ich schnell genug bin, dann komm ich auf dem Mount bis ins Gasthaus reingeflogen. 

Der einzige Tod durch Fallschaden, den ich in Dala gestorben bin, war, als ich mir die Kosten für den Fluglehrer sparen wollte und todesmutig vom Balkon des Purpursalons sprang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (24. April 2010)

is doch klar: du wolltest reppen aber die kosten nicht übernehmen und der händler hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr auf feilschen ...als Du ihm mit accountbann gedroht hast für den Fall, das er nicht umsonst reppt, hat er dich umgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (24. April 2010)

Die Antwort war gut. Diese bösen NPC's. Die übertreiben es langsam.


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. April 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Das war sicher ein Agent der Sonnen...
> Ka wie die genau heißen. Haben mich hoft beim Angeln gestört (die Ratte wollte ich angeln).
> 
> http://wowdata.buffe...=38201#comments
> Das müsste der sein.



die greifen aber nicht von alleine an, oder?


----------



## Martok352 (24. April 2010)

arthas hat sich mit seinem medaillon nach dala geportet (ja... er besitzt solch eins^^) dich gesehen und gekillt...
ganz einfache erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (24. April 2010)

Greuliro schrieb:


> Das mit de nSkelleten kann man erklären, ausm bg gehen während man dots hatt und dann in dala drann stirbt




ich hatte es schon öfter, dass ich mich nach Dalaran porte und, statt dort anzukommen, alle Leute und NPCs in der Luft hängen sehe und nach unendlichem Fall unter dala aufklatsche. Genau vor der Nase eines Geisheilers. Mein Skelett lag aber auch in der Taverne.. Screen it or didnt happen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lästig sowas


----------



## Eox (24. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> die greifen aber nicht von alleine an, oder?



Also mich hat einer beim Angeln angegriffen. Hab ihm nichts getahn =(


----------



## Pomela (24. April 2010)

Jonnyyy schrieb:


> Fallschaden in Dala durch Zwangsabmounten???
> 
> Geht das denn?
> 
> ...


Also wenn man in die Flugverbotszone eindringt und dort verweilt, dann wird man zwangsabgemountet und bekommt einen Fallschirm, das ist schon richtig.


Aber wenn du höher fliegst, dann selber abmountest und in die Flugverbotszone eintrittst/fällst/stürzt, dann bekommste keinen Fallschirm, denn du benutzt ja in diesem Moment gar kein Flugmount.

Aber das erklärt immer noch nicht den Satz des vermutlichen NPCs...


----------



## Nomisno (24. April 2010)

Ich denke, das war ein ach-so-witziger hacker, der nen unsichtbaren NPC oder so auf dich losgehetzt hat, irgendwie sowas^^ Oder es war ein schlichter bug, du hattest noch Tierblut, und die DEHTA ist nach Dala gekommen und hat dich gekillt O.o

Wozu die agenten der Sonenhäscher? O.o


----------



## Throgan (24. April 2010)

Mich hat mal der Hai in der Kanalisation gekillt, als ich afk vorm Gifthändler saß =)

Mir würden eigentlich auch nur die NPCs vom Quel`Delar Quest einfallen, sons hatte ich bis auf den Hai noch keine "Aggro" in Dala....


----------



## ach was solls. (24. April 2010)

Lol Throgan wir teilen das selbe schicksal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (25. April 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> vieleicht hat jemand ein cheat benutzt, gibt ja so addons.



Ja genau.. ein Cheat..

Es gibt in WoW keine cheats sondern nur Hacks, und es gibt keinen Kill Hack.


----------



## Ångela (25. April 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Also mich hat einer beim Angeln angegriffen. Hab ihm nichts getahn =(



Könnte trotzdem der NPC aus der Quel'Delar Reihe sein, WENN .............. du zufällig PvP markiert gewesen bist, ist dann aber ein Bug.

Der Satz deutet eigentlich zu 99,9 Prozent auf die Questreihe hin, war der TE zufällig auch noch PvP markiert, als er/sie da beim Händler gestanden hat ?


----------



## Simon Rick (25. April 2010)

Sowas ist mir schonmal passiert :
Stand in dala beim Ingi ah - Aufeinma Ruft son deppat im /schreien Ich sterbe jetz und springt der so vom haus . Toll wir lachen alle , Geh ich wieder rein - Kaboom TOT . 
Was les ich im Kampflog ? " Leerenwandler (83) Trifft Euch mit 150000 "
Ich denk mir Hä . Da is mir n Bug eingefallen der In dalaran offt eintritt , wenn man unten im immersang zb von nem pet noch aggro hat und nach dala fliegt , Das greift euch an wenn ihr oben in dala steht hatte sowas schon . Den leerenwandler kann ich mir nicht erklären , das war nämlich derbst merckwürdig . Denke bei deinem Fall eher an son cheater oder desgleichen was


----------



## Dalfi (25. April 2010)

Also ich bin auch schon durch Fallschaden gestorben, würde es sogar als meinen peinlichsten Tot bezeichnen.

Ich (DRUIDE) fliege ausreichend hoch über Dalaran um nicht abgemounted zu werden und beobachte den Handelschannel während ich auf Ini (DF) warte.

Ini kommt, fix durch Ini Ende.

Per DF aus der Ini geportet und zack hoch über Dala gespawnt - OHNE mein Mount unterm Hintern. Ergo falle und falle ich und schlage neben dem Brunnen in Dalarans Mitte ein wie ein Stein. 

Noch während ich von Bob zu meiner Leiche laufe, fällt mir ein das ich DRUIDE bin und hoffe nun das es aufgrund der Uhrzeit, ca. 01:00 morgens, keiner gesehen hat, wie blöd ich mich da angestellt hab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (25. April 2010)

Ganz klarer Fall. Man muss nur herausfinden wer hier "aufgefallen" ist *Sonnenbrille aufsetz* 

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## ipercoop (25. April 2010)

Sorry , ganz ehrlich , was für Cheater/Hacker?
Das einzige was du in Wow machen kannst ist nur rumporten in der Luft, Speedhack , Skywalk und vllt das Gold im Clienten verändern aber NPCs irgendwo hinstellen und angreifen zu lassen das kann sicher keiner außer ein GM..


----------



## Röhrrich (25. April 2010)

lol fluggestallt war wohl auf cd ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kräutertante (25. April 2010)

Moin Moin,

warst du vorher im Nexus? Könnte dann der Kältedebuff sein. Bin auch schon in Dalaran daran gestorben, da ich zu schnell aus der Ini gegangen war und man in Dalaran nichts gegen machen kann.

MfG


----------



## Shaila (25. April 2010)

Ich halte die ganze Story für nicht glaubwürdig. Ich denke der TE hat sich das eben schnell ausgedacht. Aber bin gespannt, lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Lenay (25. April 2010)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch einmal,wäre echt mal intreressant zu wissen warum es so überhaubt passieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bombort (25. April 2010)

Es läuft in Dalaran doch so eine NPC Druidin herum, vielleicht hat diese ja irgendwelche geheimen Verbindungen zur DEHTA? Und vielleicht hattest du ja noch Blut an dir kleben und dann dachte sie, sie haut dich halt schnell um? Poste doch mal ein paar Infos, was du davor so gemacht hast :-)	Zur Not holen wir Mr. Monk, der klärt das sicher auf.


----------



## Chregi (25. April 2010)

mysteriös.... das ist ein fall fürs galileo mystery team!!


----------



## Laber (25. April 2010)

HI,

finde das echt sehr mysteriös.

Es kann allerdings kein NPC von der Quel Delar-Quest sein, da Druiden das schwert doch garnicht tragen können. Können die diese Quest dann starten, bzw. würden die diese Quest dann starten, oder den Griff lieber für 10k Gold verkaufen?

Naja, hat der GM sich schon gemeldet?


----------



## Mr. Morizon (25. April 2010)

Die Questreihe gibt auch wunderschöne Kolben, mit denen Druiden bis ans Ende aller Tage ein flauschiges Glück erleben können...


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. April 2010)

Jonnyyy schrieb:


> Fallschaden in Dala durch Zwangsabmounten???
> 
> Geht das denn?
> 
> ...



händisch abmounten in 250m Höhe.


----------



## lokker (25. April 2010)

Laber schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> finde das echt sehr mysteriös.
> 
> ...




Für Druiden gibt es glaube ich einen Streikolben oder ähnliches.


----------



## Müllermilch (25. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## bliblubb (25. April 2010)

Warum stirbt ein Druide mitten in Dalaran? 
Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?

Das meine Damen und Herren kann nur das 
Team von Galileo Mysterie lösen


----------



## Deloriana (25. April 2010)

wenn das tatsächlich so passiert ist
und der TE tatsächlich ein Ticket erstellt hat
warte ich hier nur noch gespannt darauf was der GM gesagt hat


----------



## dudgi (25. April 2010)

Wer die Questreihe mit dem "Ramponierten Schwertgriff" gemacht hat, weis die Antwort. Ich selbst habe sie 2 mal gemacht (einmal mit einem Druiden und einmal mit einem Magier). Und Ja es gibt da für JEDE Klasse und JEDE Skillung eine Passende Waffe.

Während der Questreihe, muss man auch diesen Spion der Sonnenhäscher in der Kanalysation unter Dalaran töten. Ich weis nicht ob es ein Bug ist oder gewollt, aber genau dieser NPC, hat mich beide male mit dem Satz"Ihr werdet Sterben Druide! (bzw Magier), nachdem ich ihn getötet hatte, ein zweites mal am Ausgang der Kanalysation (der Ausgang neben dem Landeplatz) angegriffen. Und dieser haut auch ziemlich gut zu, sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

Wie dem auch sei, es ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ein anderer gerade die Quetreihe machte und ich oben an diesem Ausgang an dem Briefkasten stand und von dem Agenten angegriffen wurde.
Wenn der TE also gerade bei dem Händler dort stand und Handels und/oder noch weitere Fenster offen hatte kann es sein das er es somit nicht gleich merkte. Und da der Schaden des Agenten, wie oben erwähnt, recht hoch ist, lag er kurz drauf im Dreck.

Das wäre die wohl naheliegensde Erklärung dafür.

Bin trotzdem mal gespannt was der GM dazu sagt. Ich hoffe der TE postet das hier noch.


----------



## Asmodain (25. April 2010)

Da hat sich bestimmt ein GM gelangweilt und ist auf unschuldige Gamer losgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. April 2010)

Asmodain schrieb:


> Da hat sich bestimmt ein GM gelangweilt und ist auf unschuldige Gamer losgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht war's eh der letzte Arbeitstag. :3


----------



## Pristus (25. April 2010)

dudgi schrieb:


> Wer die Questreihe mit dem "Ramponierten Schwertgriff" gemacht hat, weis die Antwort. Ich selbst habe sie 2 mal gemacht (einmal mit einem Druiden und einmal mit einem Magier). Und Ja es gibt da für JEDE Klasse und JEDE Skillung eine Passende Waffe.
> 
> Während der Questreihe, muss man auch diesen Spion der Sonnenhäscher in der Kanalysation unter Dalaran töten. Ich weis nicht ob es ein Bug ist oder gewollt, aber genau dieser NPC, hat mich beide male mit dem Satz"Ihr werdet Sterben Druide! (bzw Magier), nachdem ich ihn getötet hatte, ein zweites mal am Ausgang der Kanalysation (der Ausgang neben dem Landeplatz) angegriffen. Und dieser haut auch ziemlich gut zu, sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
> 
> ...



Dann poste mal eine Waffe für Tanks aus dieser Questreihe...


----------



## dudgi (25. April 2010)

..wenn ich jetzt noch ne Seite finden würde wo alle aufgelistet sind, gern. Aber da ich ja weis, wie meiner heist, bitte fein: Lichtgeborene Spitze


----------



## Duselette (25. April 2010)

ah leute es geht net um den Schwertgriff sondern um den mysteriösen Tod in Dalaran - dier Erklärung von dudgi fand ich bis dato am besten.


----------



## Ångela (25. April 2010)

Rofl, nur dass ich die Erklärung schon zwei Seiten vorher abgegeben hatte :-P



Und für den "Poste mal Tankwaffe"-Jammerlappen ......... Quel'Delar, Macht der Treuen könntest dir aber natürlich alternativ auch Lichtgeborene Spitze zulegen, gibts für die Klassen, die keine Schwerter tragen dürfen.


----------



## Vanitra (25. April 2010)

dudgi schrieb:


> ..wenn ich jetzt noch ne Seite finden würde wo alle aufgelistet sind, gern. Aber da ich ja weis, wie meiner heist, bitte fein: Lichtgeborene Spitze


Hab gehört auf buffed soll es eine Itemsuche geben, kann aber auch nur ein Grücht sein.


----------



## Freelancer (25. April 2010)

Kräutertante schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> warst du vorher im Nexus? Könnte dann der Kältedebuff sein. Bin auch schon in Dalaran daran gestorben, da ich zu schnell aus der Ini gegangen war und man in Dalaran nichts gegen machen kann.
> 
> MfG



Da hab ich auch gerade dran gedacht das ist mir auch schon passiert in if im Ah ich denke mal das die anderen aus der Gruppe das gleiche passiert ist weil ich der heiler war ^^


----------



## Freelancer (25. April 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Dann poste mal eine Waffe für Tanks aus dieser Questreihe...



Quel'Delar, Macht der Treuen für dk Tanks ^^


----------



## Sèv! (25. April 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Rofl, nur dass ich die Erklärung schon zwei Seiten vorher abgegeben hatte :-P
> 
> 
> 
> Und für den "Poste mal Tankwaffe"-Jammerlappen ......... Quel'Delar, Macht der Treuen könntest dir aber natürlich alternativ auch Lichtgeborene Spitze zulegen, gibts für die Klassen, die keine Schwerter tragen dürfen.



Wo ist da denn bitteschön was für meinen Krieger Tank dabei?

Ich bin NICHT Fury geskillt und trage 2H Waffe und Schild...


----------



## Ju.Le (25. April 2010)

ich musste man einen rezzen der in dala einfach umgefallen ist und auch nicht wusste warum. würd also eher an bug denken


----------



## Teraluna (25. April 2010)

Quel´delar Qustreihe wenn du unten die Notiz holen muss.
Wenn du hochläufst wirst du einmal angegriffen.
Wenn du da zum Händler reitest und nicht aufpasst kann es passieren das du den übersiehst und von diesem harmlosen ally gekillt wirst.
Shit Happens

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Flana (25. April 2010)

ja, aber mit einem schlag und sofort tot?


----------



## Kersyl (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Cataclysm pre-Event?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wer tötet sie? das duo "Bruno, der Heckenschneider" und "Luis, der Fellsammler und Mondhasser"? Das wärs ma^^


----------



## Fluti (25. April 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Ja genau.. ein Cheat..
> 
> Es gibt in WoW keine cheats sondern nur Hacks, und es gibt keinen Kill Hack.


Achso, dann beweise es deine aussage mal!


----------



## Shaila (25. April 2010)

Als Baum sollte man halt nicht an den falschen Stellen wurzeln.


----------



## Edanos (25. April 2010)

Ist das Ernst oder nur ein Thread von nem Troll?^^


----------



## Selidia (25. April 2010)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Screen, or didn´t happen...


----------



## PickelBee (25. April 2010)

Es könnte sich um ein Monster-Lag handeln.
Im heulenden Fjord gibts diese Questreihe bei der man vor der Burg Utgarde in einer anderen Dimension rumläuft und das 
Geheimnis bezüglich der Vrykul lüftet.
Vor der burg fliegen dann einige Valküren rum, aber direkt vorm Eingang steht Arthas.
Der zieht einem bei der ersten Begegnung ran und hällt einem einen Vortrag und killt einen dann, läuft man erneut in ihn rein killt er einen Instant.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere mit den Worten: "Ihr müsst sterben..."

Ich stelle mir folgendes Szenario vor:
Du questest dort und wirst ein paar mal gekill, weil die Beschreibung der Quest echt schlecht ist.
Es ist abends und es laggt so vor sich hin, dann benutztest du den Ruhestein und warst in Dala.
Als du dann beim reppen warst war das Lag im fjord vorbei, er flüsterte dir den Satz und Zack warste Tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solenâ (25. April 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Das war sicher ein Agent der Sonnen...
> Ka wie die genau heißen. Haben mich hoft beim Angeln gestört (die Ratte wollte ich angeln).
> 
> http://wowdata.buffe...=38201#comments
> Das müsste der sein.



und das zu  100% weil ich das quel delar q mal aufm ptr gemacht habe und da kommen immer solche agenten an einmal der unten und dann nochma einer wenn man aus der kanaliesation rausgeht und laber sowas von ihr müsst sterben ^^ also das war nen agent XD reppen kann man auch später


----------



## Eatmymoo (25. April 2010)

also es gibt bestimmt mehrere möglichkeiten, aber ich würde aufjeden Fall "das Schwert der tausend Wahrheiten" bereit halten.Vllt muss man ja einen richtig böse hacker umhauen und darauf muss man gut verbereitet sein


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (25. April 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Sowas ist mir schonmal passiert :
> Stand in dala beim Ingi ah - Aufeinma Ruft son deppat im /schreien Ich sterbe jetz und springt der so vom haus . Toll wir lachen alle , Geh ich wieder rein - Kaboom TOT .
> Was les ich im Kampflog ? " Leerenwandler (83) Trifft Euch mit 150000 "
> Ich denk mir Hä . Da is mir n Bug eingefallen der In dalaran offt eintritt , wenn man unten im immersang zb von nem pet noch aggro hat und nach dala fliegt , Das greift euch an wenn ihr oben in dala steht hatte sowas schon . Den leerenwandler kann ich mir nicht erklären , das war nämlich derbst merckwürdig . Denke bei deinem Fall eher an son cheater oder desgleichen was



Für mich die vernünftigste Erklärung für den Text und den plötzlichen Tod... Mir sind schon öfter Schemen aufgefallen, die in Dala rumgurken. Und nein, die sind nicht hinter jmd hinterhergedackelt (Verfluchtes Andenken aus WotlK-Preevent) sondern haben sich frei bewegt. Ich versuch mal einen zu finden und mach nen screen...


----------



## Ångela (25. April 2010)

j0h4nN3 schrieb:


> Für mich die vernünftigste Erklärung für den Text und den plötzlichen Tod... Mir sind schon öfter Schemen aufgefallen, die in Dala rumgurken. Und nein, die sind nicht hinter jmd hinterhergedackelt (Verfluchtes Andenken aus WotlK-Preevent) sondern haben sich frei bewegt. Ich versuch mal einen zu finden und mach nen screen...



Die Schemen sind "immer" daher, das hat nix mit dem Andenken direkt zu tun und wenn man ewig kein Pet auspackt, dann hat man die teilweise jetzt noch an den Hacken.

Wenn derjenige dann mit dem Mount ne Ecke reitet, dann wird der Schemen aber nicht beschleunigt, so wie ein normales Pet, sondern rennt in seiner normalen Geschwindigkeit weiter !


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (25. April 2010)

und sie laufen wahrscheinlich auch weiter wenn sich der spieler auslogged *ironie aus*

Wenn ich sage Sie sind niemandem hinterhergegurkt, dann mein ich das so. Bin ja schon auf der Suche nach einem, obwohl sich natürlich schwer beweisen lässt, dass dieser dann niemandem gefolgt ist...

Oder hab ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?

edit: Mir ist soeben eine weitere Quelle für diese misteriösen Vorkommnisse eingefallen: Die Geister unzähliger gemeuchelter Eichhörnchen rächen sich hin und wieder an ihren Mördern... Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: Wer von uns hat noch nie ein Eichhörnchen in Dala umgeboxt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (26. April 2010)

j0h4nN3 schrieb:


> edit: Mir ist soeben eine weitere Quelle für diese misteriösen Vorkommnisse eingefallen: Die Geister unzähliger gemeuchelter Eichhörnchen rächen sich hin und wieder an ihren Mördern... Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: Wer von uns hat noch nie ein Eichhörnchen in Dala umgeboxt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (26. April 2010)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok ausnahmen bestätigen nur die regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (26. April 2010)

NEIN ein massenmörder treibt sein Unwesen in Dalaran. Ist bestimmt Van Kliff aus Allymania (wers kennt ^^)

Ne aber mal ernsthaft es könnte sich tatsächlich um die Quest zu Quel dalar gehandelt haben.

Würde auch in den Log gucken da sollte es drin stehen


----------

